# GW returns to Blood Bowl



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Warhammer World are running a supported Blood Bowl tournament with an updated rules packet.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Quite possibly the only game that could make me return to GW.

<stashes a bunch of cash away for a Blood Bowl splurge>


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Just some copy+paste from another thread:



















Nice to hear of any game from GW getting official tournament support.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If you look closely, the flyer on the left about Blood Bowl says "Returns in 2017".


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Moar pictures:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice looking models so far...


----------



## Mdauben (May 18, 2014)

I like what I see so far. I do hope they get teams out for the other factions, too. 

From a Galaxy far, far away...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Unboxing video released for Blood Bowl. No mention of a release date though.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> Quite possibly the only game that could make me return to GW.
> 
> <stashes a bunch of cash away for a Blood Bowl splurge>



And Sisters. Plastic Sisters.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

daaammmmn I can hear my wallet crying from hear now...... 

All new bloodbowl will be a nice bonus though


----------



## Mdauben (May 18, 2014)

Yeah, same here. We used to play a BB league every fall at my last FLGS but since so many people had the game I never bought my own, just a couple of teams. Now I'd jump at the chance to buy my own set. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

I noticed in the editors notes in November's White Dwarf it mentioned Blood Bowl would be featured in the December issue of White Dwarf

Make what you will of this..... :search:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

the_barwn said:


> Make what you will of this.....


Yeah, any time a release date was mentioned it was always around this Christmas. Between this and the Prospero box, I'm finding it hard to choose what to put on the Santa list. :santa::santa::santa:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yeah, any time a release date was mentioned it was always around this Christmas. Between this and the Prospero box, I'm finding it hard to choose what to put on the Santa list. :santa::santa::santa:


Have you been a good boy? maybe you'll get both!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oldman78 said:


> Have you been a good boy? maybe you'll get both!


I made a few quid on me recent eBay sales, and am sorely tempted to blow it all on buying both the Calth and Prospero boxes, and leave BB to Santa. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Better not leave things to Santa unless you're certain Santa will actually be able to put his hands on them by Christmas. We don't have a firm release date yet...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Shandathe said:


> Better not leave things to Santa unless you're certain Santa will actually be able to put his hands on them by Christmas.



And that's why we now insist on Santa having a CRB Check...... :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Confirmed release date.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

From what I could gather last night it will be £65.00 for the standard game, which has a 2 sided board & those pre-ordering at your local GW for £100.00 you get a Skaven team also & the chance to win some goodies

Sent from my Wileyfox Storm using Tapatalk


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These were on the FB page.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

the_barwn said:


> From what I could gather last night it will be £65.00 for the standard game, which has a 2 sided board & those pre-ordering at your local GW for £100.00 you get a Skaven team also & the chance to win some goodies
> 
> Sent from my Wileyfox Storm using Tapatalk



£50 from The Outpost mate :wink:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

New referees on the way before Christmas.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

What's not to like about a halfling ref with a baguette/ sub/ hoagie?


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Very tempted for blood bowl, myself. Maybe pushing the girlfriend for a chirstmas gift XD.

But in all seriousness looks to be some amazing models there.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Anybody know the £'s for these?


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

The refs are in a double pack available from FW at £14.99


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I cashed in some in-store credit today and picked up the game today. Yet another top quality product. Their boxes really are fantastic.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

New star players available next year, Crumbleberry and Drak.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

From the open day today. 

Griff is also there (without helmet). No informations regarding transfer sheets sadly. 3-4 more plastic teams this year, including gobbos!

– We will see Dwarfs in January
– We will get the Goblins in April
– Orks and Humans will get seperate releases for their sprues
– Plastic Ogre is done – maybe released in January. Plastic Troll is finished too!
– They are currently sculpting a fat skaven star player- Grim Ironjaw (currently sculpted)
– Dead zone season 2 coming in April with 2 Skaven special characters (amongst more).
– There will be a Skaven booster done in Resin but with styles to match the plastic (2-3 new Gutter runners included).
– Zugg was here today (sold out quick)
– Skaven and Dwarf board is being produced now. Will be released soon.
– Snow board will be restocked soon
– Blood Bowl has done better than all GW expectations (they should listen to the community more).


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That Dwarf contraption is bonkers. The game's looking like it will be quite fleshed out in a few months time.


----------



## Mdauben (May 18, 2014)

So, no Lizardmen team? No Ogre team? No aligned Chaos team? 😯

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Mdauben said:


> So, no Lizardmen team? No Ogre team? No aligned Chaos team?


There's a lizard man in the bottom image of my last post, so it's safe to say there's a team coming, and the chaos teams can be aligned with a star player or two I'm sure. But it doesn't matter what they do, some people will never be happy. 😐


----------



## Mdauben (May 18, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> There's a lizard man in the bottom image of my last post, so it's safe to say there's a team coming, and the chaos teams can be aligned with a star player or two I'm sure. But it doesn't matter what they do, some people will never be happy. 😐


Ah! I missed the LM in that pic. So, I guess there's hope we'll see them eventually. 

Before they cancelled the original BB they had a set of figures for an Ogre team. I wanted them but kept putting it off (partly due to cost as at the time IIRC the big metal Ogre team figures were $25-30 each. I was just hoping I'd have a chance to play them in the new game but it's not looking too like unless the new BB really is a runaway success.

By "aligned" chaos teams I as thinking more of chaos God specific models (blood thirsters, plague bearers, etc) than just generic marauder figures with special rules. 

So, thanks for the reply. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

The only strange thing is Deadzone Season 1 has rules for Dark elves, Wood Elves & High Elves/ Elves United & the bigguns for each team including treemen etc & star players for each team but bringing out a new book this quickly does seem a little silly because what happens to Season 1????


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

More from the open day. 

Blood Bowl
Season Two book is likely April-ish.

Plastic Ogre player will be out soon. There will also be a plastic Troll. They decided to do these in plastic as they can be taken in so many team.

Elf Union team is being worked on, Nurgle will follow after these hopefully later this year (October?). Also Goblin team in plastic, I think from memory these will come before the Elves. Goblins were a must for plastic as they can be taken on their own as well as being taken as members of other teams.

Expect at least one Star Player to follow with each team, some may get two. The Skaven star player (two heads, four arm guy) will be here soon. Season Two will have a lot of Star Players in there, some known and some who are new.

Neoprene pitches are a go. The human and Orc pitches have been done as the first ones have arrived at GW to look at and test out. Forgot to ask when these are likely to be out.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I've presently got a Hobby-Boner big enough to swap planes out of the sky with........


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The dwarf team is stunning. I will definitely be picking them up. Also, new FAQ is up HERE.



> This squad of doughty players will be available to recruit next month.
> 
> The miniatures themselves are every inch the iconic dwarven players you’d hope for – a mix of gromril-clad clansmen and fire-haired maniacs.
> 
> The core team will be plastic, and available in all the usual locations, with Star Players provided by Forge World available soon after.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The dwarf team is stunning. I will definitely be picking them up. Also, new FAQ is up HERE.


Oh good lord they look amazing........ 

Damn looks like I will have to buy every team now :cray: for my wallet


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

welp I was not interested but then I saw the dwarf team. seems like I am going to get me a Bloodbowl team.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Orcs get their first star player. It's a very poor sculpt, IMO, not even as good as the plastics minis in the box. It actually looks like it comes from a much earlier edition of the game. When you compare it to The Mighty Zug it looks like the work of a rookie. 










https://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-WW/Varag-Ghoul-Chewer


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That really is a pretty average sculpt.... :laugh:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

It's surprisingly GW-ish for FW. Looks good and fits the part but not quite the quality of detail that they usually put forth.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Part of it is the paint job I think, and the "slabs of iron" approach to the armor. Compare him to the new Black Orc blocker and he's got a handful of (impractically) big spikes where the new Black Orcs have a bunch of smaller and meaner-looking ones, his weapon is again bigger while theirs are more detailed, and so on.

Doesn't help that the old 1994 Varag model had a LOT more detail on it...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Morg'n'Thorg up for preorder. 

https://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-FI/Morg-N-Thorg


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Fantastically Violent Football Board GameBlood BowlIs Getting Its Own Comic


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Morg'n'Thorg up for preorder.
> 
> https://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-FI/Morg-N-Thorg


Definitely far better than the Varag model. I especially like the lovingly crafted left fist and the necklaces. Feeling iffy about the face, though. It's definitely a better look than before, and yet...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Shandathe said:


> Definitely far better than the Varag model. I especially like the lovingly crafted left fist and the necklaces. Feeling iffy about the face, though. It's definitely a better look than before, and yet...


It's the stupid looking gut plate that puts me off, and while I can see what they're trying to do with those spike plates on his waist, I'd probably leave them off.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

TBH, I'm half thinking it's a collaboration work between the guys that did Zug and Varag. Parts of it are great, then there's parts that just... aren't.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The plastic ogre is now up for preorder. This guy is a way better sculpt than Morg'n'Thorg. I really like it. My only quibble is that the pose is very similar to Zug's. The human team is also now available separately.










https://www.games-workshop.com/en-IE/Blood-Bowl-Ogre


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Went up for preorder yesterday.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This snuck right past me on the FB page. A new human team is on the way. I hope it's the same style but alternate sculpts. The current team is nice, but a bit samey.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This thing is awesome. Up later this month for pre-order.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

New plastic troll up for preorder. The detail is fantastic.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A new human team is up for preorder, The Bright Crusaders. Shit name.

It's a resin expansion for the existing human team.


























https://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-GB/The-Bright-Crusaders-2017


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Hmm, I was never into Blood Bowl but lately I've been thinking about painting a team for display. But only if they ever release chaos or vampire counts team.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Entarion said:


> Hmm, I was never into Blood Bowl but lately I've been thinking about painting a team for display. But only if they ever release chaos or vampire counts team.


They will come eventually. I think Elves and Goblins are up before Chaos though.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Another star player for the dwarves, Grim Ironjaw. Looks like another top quality sculpt.



There's also a booster pack for Skaven.


> The Skaven Team Booster gives you four more poses for the most used players, and is designed to fill out your Skavenblight Scramblers core team (a collective “Squeak” of joy can be heard from Skaven players the world over at the prospect of more Gutter Runners).


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Gobbos bringing the pain!

Take a look at that Sports fans, a new contender has emerged!

Not content to let their big brothers have all the fun, the Goblins are giving this whole sports thing a try and think they have already seen a few exploitable loopholes in the rules that they are small enough to squeeze through.

These underhanded greenskins are coming to a Blood Bowl pitch near you soon, but watch out – they are a sneaky bunch, and you can’t trust them as far as you can throw them (which if you’re a Troll, is actually quite far…).


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

More goblin goodness. Or badness...


























We also got a look at the White Dwarf mini for BB, and his arch nemesis the Black Gobbo.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> Hakflem Skuttlespike, the result of decades of unpleasant Skaven experiments, a player upon
> whose shoulders Clan Rigens immediately placed the future of the Skaven game of Blood Bowl. A petty, jealous and vicious example of Skaven cunning, he ensured that no other player would be created to rival him by killing any Clan Rigens experiment or creation that looked like a potential equal.
> 
> Now, given the sheer amount of time spent ensuring the demise of any Skaven who look able to rival him, you might think that Hakflem Skuttlespike neglects his duties on the hallowed Blood Bowl pitch. Not so! With this bizarre, two-headed resin kit, you can field him as a Star Player in any Skaven team you choose. Furious, muscular and bedecked with spiky bits, he is posed in an appropriately aggressive manner, both of his sharply toothed maws likely shrieking unintelligible threats at whichever poor opponent is in the way. Each of his four (count ‘em!) hands is ready to kill, with metal gloves and a spiked ball among the turmoil. There’s even space for some Skaven symbols on his armour. Rules for this model can be found in Blood Bowl Death Zone Season One.
> ...


https://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-DE/...content=FWNewReleasesMay12&_requestid=6250720


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There was a big reveal of what's coming soon. Personally the alternate human blitzer sculpts are a most welcome addition. The arrival of booster packs for all teams is a great idea, as most people don't run their teams as they are straight out of the box. The dwarf slayer is also a great sculpt.


















































First hint of the elven teams.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loving the look of those new humans!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This guy could find a place in my DG army at some stage, if I decide to expand into other factions.

The Minotaur is the latest Big Guy for Blood Bowl teams, and he’ll soon be joining the rosters of Chaos Chosen, Chaos Renegades and the Chaos Dwarves. These unruly monsters aren’t smart, but they are fast, strong, and very, very deadly. 










If you’re a collector of one of Blood Bowl’s more niche teams, you’ll be getting coins and tokens of your own pretty soon – while we can’t guarantee any strategic advantage from these, they do look great and are probably lucky. The first coins and tokens will be available for the Underworld Denizens, followed by the Chaos Renegades:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They've shown us the whole of the new Elf Union team. Not a fan of the paint job, but I do like the minis.


----------

